# Recommend a low-carb cookbook for puree stage of post-WLS diet?



## ratsrcute (May 9, 2011)

I had weight-loss surgery on April 28. In a few weeks I'll be done with the liquid stage of the post-op diet and move on to pureed foods. My primary care physician encourages me to go on a low-carb diet. I'm wondering if I could get suggestions about low-carb recipes, such as a good cookbook, and also some guidance about what would work well pureed. 

What I mean is-- suppose I find a recipe for something with chicken and cheese in the cookbook. But now suppose I want to puree it. I have a stick blender, and I know that it will probably take some extra liquid to get a nice puree, but other than that I don't know if "cheesy chicken" is something that purees up nicely. And I have to figure out what kind of liquid to use (stock? milk? water?) so that it tastes good.

Just looking for general guidelines right now. I'll probably have more specific questions later.


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2011)

ratsrcute said:


> ...What I mean is-- suppose I find a recipe for something with chicken and cheese in the cookbook. But now suppose I want to puree it. I have a stick blender, and I know that it will probably take some extra liquid to get a nice puree, but other than that I don't know if "cheesy chicken" is something that purees up nicely. And I have to figure out what kind of liquid to use (stock? milk? water?) so that it tastes good...



Using your example, I would use very warm chicken stock in a pot, add your diced chicken and semi-melted cheese. Your stick blender should work fine.

I puree ham and diced onions in my split pea soup and reduce it to a smooth mixture with my stick blender quite often.

Just use a compatible liquid to support your solids, whatever they are.

The taste combinations are up to you!


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2011)

Oh, and as for the low-carb cookbook, I've made several visits to my book store and haven't found an acceptable low-carb cookbook yet. BUT, I have picked up a couple of diabetic magazines that have had some good stuff - information plus recipes. The best book along those lines is "The Complete Nutrition Counter" (A comprehensive Guide to Calories, Protein, Total Fat, Trans Fat, Cholesterol, Sodium, Calcium, Iron, Carbohydrates, Fiber.) It includes name brands, and fast food. It's a Berkley Reference written by Lynn Sonberg.

It's a thick paperback pocketbook and well worth the $7.99.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 9, 2011)

Cook a recipe the way you would normally cook it...maybe just a little overcooked, but not much.  And like Selkie said, use a liquid that supports what you are cooking, broth, milk even a salad dressing you like.  If it hot food, heat your liquid so you don't chill your meal.   Even a baby food mill would help, just using adult foods.

Your food processor could be a big help.  I made pureed coleslaw for a couple of weeks for us when we had our dental work done.


----------

